# Ultra-Light Ruten



## Fetter Barsch (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ich möchte Spinnfischen auf Barsch und wollte auch etwas leichtere Modelle benutzen (3-5 g). Dafür müsste ich eine sehr dünne Ultra-Light Rute kaufen. Habt ihr Erfahrung mit solchen "zierlichen" Ruten? Gingen sie euch bei bestimmten Situationen kaputt?
MfG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 159069 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ultra-Light Ruten*

Ich habe eine Abu Garcia Devil 802M  Wg.10-30g Gewicht 165g die müsste für deinen Zweck auch gehen. Die ist sehr leicht, flexibe und preiswert. *
*


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ultra-Light Ruten*

Eine Rute bis 30 gr. würde ich nicht mehr als leicht, in Bezug auf die Zielfische, bezeichnen. Mit meiner Series One, hat bis 30 gr. Wurfgewicht, habe ich problemlos Seelachse bis 7 kg gefangen.

Eine UL ordne ich in Bereichen bis allerhöchstens 10 gr. Wurfgewicht ein. Aber selbst damit lassen sich, etwas Umsicht und Drillkunst vorausgesetzt, auch größere Hechte noch ohne Rutenbruch und Nervenkolaps ausdrillen.

Als UL fische ich einen Eigenbau aus einem Fliegenrutenblank der Klasse 5. Damit werfe ich sowohl kleinste Köder, als ich auch den Bonus-Hecht nicht scheue. Der größte dieser Beifänge hatte 79 cm und da war die Rute noch nicht am Ende.


----------



## molo9000 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ultra-Light Ruten*

da ich selbst schon länger in dem bereich unterwegs bin habe ich
festgestellt ,dass es nicht auf dass angegebene Wurfgewicht
ankommt ,sondern auf das Verhalten der Rute.
Erstmal wäre es gut wenn du sagen könntest mit welchen ködern und auf welche Entfernungen du angeln möchtest und am besten auch an welchen Gewässern du vorwiegend auf diese Weise angeln möchtest.

Mfg molo9000


----------



## Fetter Barsch (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ultra-Light Ruten*

Ich würde an kleinen Seen mit kleinen Wobblern und Gummifischen angeln wollen.
Hat einer Erfahrung mit der Alivio CX Spinning Super Sensitive von Shimano. WG: 3-15 g
                   Länge: 2,40 m


----------



## molo9000 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ultra-Light Ruten*

dann ist es wichtig das du eine sehr gute bissübertragung durch den Blank hast und eine recht hart Rute wählst ,sonst kann es passieren dass du vorsichtige Bisse gar nicht mitbekommst.


----------



## DTF72 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ultra-Light Ruten*

Erfahrung zeigt, dass es ein wenig darauf ankommt, welche Techniken oder baits du fischen magst, wenn wir von der Rutenlänge sprechen:
Für kleine Hardbaits und Jerks zum Twitchen oder eben jerken ist es besser, wenn die Rute nicht unbedingt länger als 1,80 m lang ist. Wenn du aber zum Bsp. nur vom Ufer fischen magst und eben Gummis weit werfen willst, bist du im Bezug auf den Schnurwinkel mit einer 2 m Plus Rute besser bedient. Ein schneller, harter Blank ist wie oben angesprochen auch recht wichtig.
Reich geerbt? Sohn reicher Eltern?
Dann gibts das High End tackle aus Japan über Nippon Tackle, da gibt gute, feine Japan Bass Rods, auch für die Stationärrolle ab 120 Euro.
Weiter preislich ganz oben die Abu Shiro Fantasista Nano Spin mit 2-10 Gramm, kostet aber stolze 399.-
Auch sehr fein und neu ist die Illex Ashura Pepper s210-ul....da zieht´s einem aber auch schon das letzte Hemd aus.

"Günstig" und kurz: WFT Penzill Nano Spin
oder DAM Nanoflex  trout and perch spin UL
oder die DAM neo Finesse 10
Abu hat meines Erachtesn auch eine neue, in Weiß gehaltene UL Rute unter 100 Euro auf dem Markt...
Ich denke einfach, dass zum Hardbait fischen und jerken eher "was Kürzeres" in Frage käme....ne tolle, preiswerte Shadrute ist die Daiwa generation black shad caster...aber eben auch deutlich schwerer, wenn es um das WG geht....
Ich hoffe, du stehst nicht komplett vor der Wand ;-)
Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Perch-Noob (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ultra-Light Ruten*

Eine vernünftige UL-Rute währe die hier schon erwähnte WFT Penzill z.B. die hier: http://compare.ebay.de/like/380551074832?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar kannst du getrost mit 10g werfen & du wirst mit Sicherheit deinen Spass haben.
Kannst ja auch einfach mal WFT Penzill oben in der Suchfunktion eingeben & du wirst fündig.
Für leichte Wobbler, Jig´s, Caroliner & Texas Rig ist die Rute mehr als geeignet, somit deckst du dann ja schon einen großen Teil der modernen Kunstköderangelei ab.
Wichtig währe dann halt nur noch ne vernünftige Rolle.

Gruß


----------



## molo9000 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ultra-Light Ruten*

Die neue von Abu ist die Veritas.
ich glaube die leichteste Version ist die 4-14 g.


----------



## Teddy.exe (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ultra-Light Ruten*

Kuck dir mal die Berkley Pulse 2-8g an, auch ne super Rute, wo du keine Angst haben brauchst wenn mal ein größerer Hecht einsteigt.
Wenn du 10g werfen willst geht das auch noch, viel mehr würde ich ihr aber nicht zu muten.

Ich fische meine mit einer Shimano Aernos 1000Fb, und kann mich absolut nicht beklagen, Hechte bis 63cm waren bisher kein Problem.


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ultra-Light Ruten*

Wobei man das zu werfende Gewicht auch differenziert betrachten muss. Wenn sich das Rütchen durchaus noch mit einem 10 gr. Gummiköder gut fischen lässt, macht es aber bei einem gleichschweren Spinner beinahe garantiert den Kotau.

Dringt man dann noch weiter in die Materie vor, landet man eh bei wenigstens zwei UL-Stäbchen. Ein kurzes für das gezuppel im Jap-Style und ein längeres und weicheres für diverse andere Gelegenheiten. 

Ich fische sehr gerne mit Naturködern, sprich Würmern, gesponnen auf Barsche. Nur einen Einzelhaken mit einem hlaben Tauwurm bestücken, ein Klemmblei davor und dann schön langsam die kritschen Bereiche abfischen. Ist vielleicht kein lupenreines Spinnfischen mehr, aber sehr effektiv. Und da ziehe ich meinen vergleichsweise (im Gegensatz zu den Twitschruten) langsamen und weichen Fliegenrutenblank vor.


----------



## molo9000 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ultra-Light Ruten*

Da haste recht ,aber ein 10 g Spinner gehört von der Größe her nicht mehr zum Ul-fischen.(meiner Meinung nach).


----------

